# K03 Turbo Specs



## brab (Oct 14, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=934351
I started a thread there but nobody has any idea....
I hope you guys might know....
What's the size of the compressor wheel in the K03 if anybody knows???


----------



## brab (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 Turbo Specs (brab)*

bump....


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: K03 Turbo Specs (brab)*

it's ungodly small. the inlet is not much larger than a quarter. so measure a quarter and add a few mm's.







I dunno why you'd want to know this though, pea shooter turbos aren't much to brag about.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: K03 Turbo Specs (germanrox)*

This is from a previous thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=866699
Ok got the K03-016 from the S4 apart. Looks just about identical sizing on the wheels
Turbine wheel major diameter is 1.761"
Turbine wheel minor diameter (exducer) is 1.468"
Compressor wheel major diameter is 1.772"
Compressor wheel minor diameter 1.237"
Here's a pic to put the K03 to shame featuring my mouse, the compressor wheel, and a "toonie" from Canada 










_Modified by germanrox at 7:41 PM 7-20-2003_


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: K03 Turbo Specs (germanrox)*

Wow.
Left-handed mouse.


----------



## brab (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 Turbo Specs (germanrox)*

1.76 Inches equals 44.704 Millimeters
heh...
I don't want to brag about it....I just wanted to know for general information purposes....
it's bigger than what I thought though, I thought ours are like 30mm....
I just wanted to picture how much smaller they are vs. like GReddy T88 which is 88mm....
That is if I am comparing the right parts, because as far as I know 88mm on GReddy's stands for 88mm compressor wheel....


----------



## johnAWD (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: K03 Turbo Specs (brab)*

Actually greddy muddied the waters with their "T" naming scheme. Their "T78" is pretty much a generic Turbonetics T66. Not sure what their T88 is, but I don't believe it's an actual 88mm wheel.
http://www.moreboost.org/turbos.htm - it's supra-oriented, but there is a bunch of good "big single" turbo info there. 


_Modified by johnAWD at 9:56 PM 7-20-2003_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: K03 Turbo Specs (brab)*

stock KO3 inlet ID on a golf jetta is about 36mm, sport and KO4 being about 38mm, RS4 k4 was about 40, stock s4 was about 32 I think, I dont' have them on me, but it was basicaly 2 mm jumps, the ID of the inlet should be a hair larger then the minor of the comp wheels, so that seemsa bit off.


----------

